# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Есть вопрос? Найдём ответ!

## Akasey

Вопросы на которые вы ищете ответ и не можете найти. Задай вопрос и может быть тебе ответят.

----------


## MOHAPX

И всеже что такое масонская религия?

----------


## Akasey

*Масо́нство* (франкмасо́нство, фр. Franc-maçonnerie, Freemasonry (англ.)) — нравственно-этическое движение, возникшее в XVIII веке в виде тайной международной организации с ритуалами и символикой, иллюстрирующими принципы и идеалы масонства. Название масон или франкмасон происходит от фр. franc-maçon (в старофранцузском masson, англ. freemason), употре***ется также буквальный перевод этого названия — вольный каменщик.
Масонство существует в форме местных лож — обычно небольших групп численностью до 40-50 человек, объединённых территориально, существуют ложи крупнее по численности. Местные ложи учреждаются Великой Ложей, которая служит для неё материнской. Как правило, в одной стране существует только одна «Великая Ложа». В США, однако, «Великая Ложа» имеется в каждом штате.
Первые масонские ложи были основаны в XVII веке в Англии, организационно масонство оформилось с возникновением первой Великой Ложи в 1717 году в Лондоне, ставшей впоследствии Объединенной Великой Ложей Англии (ОВЛА) (UGLE — United Grand Lodge of England (англ.)), и считающейся материнской для всего масонства. Существуют версии о значительно более древнем происхождении масонства, начало которого выводится от орденов тамплиеров и гильдий каменщиков XIII века.
*Идеология*
Каждый масон чтит Бога, находясь в масонстве, к нему обращаются, как к «Великому Строителю (Архитектору) Вселенной», и допускается исповедание любой традиционной религии. Масонство не является религией или заменой религии, в масонстве нет своей теологии, а дискуссии по религиозным вопросам исключаются из масонских собраний. Каждый масон продолжает исповедовать те религиозные воззрения, с которыми он пришел в ложу, а его большее внимание к его религии приветствуется. Признание веры в Бога, как базиса масонства и его принципов, восходит к основателям современного спекулятивного масонства в начале XVIII в и этого придерживается доминирующее большинство мирового масонства (так называемое регулярное или консервативное масонство), делается акцент на обязательном монотеизме.
Масонство позиционируется как нравственно-этическая система, выраженная в аллегориях и иллюстрируемая символами, большинство символики заимствовано из других культур, в ритуалах обыгрываются легенды с библейскими персонажами. Внимание масонов обращается на необходимость нравственного самосовершенствования, а также духовного роста в рамках той религии, которую каждый из них исповедует. Философия масонства включает в себя внешние элементы как христианства, так и других религий.
Символика и терминология масонства ведёт начало от орудий труда каменщиков-строителей средневековых соборов в Европе, которые были первыми т. н. «братьями» движения. Мастерок, циркуль, отвес и др. толкуются масонами в символическом смысле и используются для изложения масонской нравственно-этической системы. Общепринятым символом движения является треугольник, внутри которого изображается открытый глаз — «Лучезарная Дельта», как он называется в масонстве (см. также Eye of Providence(англ.)). Само изображение глаза в треугольнике заимствовано из христианства, где этот знак является символом «Всевидящего Ока» провидения, а треугольник символизирует Троицу. Символ встречается на иконах и культовых сооружениях, в том числе православных (главный портик Казанского собора в Санкт-Петербурге, оформление Ахенского собора в городе Ахен). Ещё до христиан несколько иной символ «Всевидящего Ока» был популярен у древних египтян (Глаз Хора).
Лучезарная Дельта напоминает масону о всепроникновении Творца, Высшего Бытия. Это главный масонский символ первого градуса, степени ученика. Стилистически, глаз часто заменяет вписанная в треугольник окружность. В либеральном масонстве Лучезарная Дельта считается знаком просвещенности или принципа сознания.
Одним из символов масонства также является акация, которая считается одним из основных символов, используемых в масонстве, и связана с так назывемой Легендой о смерти мастера Хирама — тематической базой степени мастера-масона. Далее: отвес — символ стремления к совершенству, уровень — символ равенства, наугольник — символ уравновешенности и примирения неизменного стремления к совершенству с реально достижимым, символ земного, циркуль — символ умеренности и благоразумия, а также стремления к высшему и духовному, мастерок — символ укрепления братских связей, и т. д. В масонстве широко используется библейская легенда о строительстве Храма Соломона.
Лояльность к властям тех стран и территорий, где масонство существует, является одним из масонских принципов. Работа на пользу общества считается одной из масонских добродетелей. Для большинства масонов мира это реализуется их участием в благотворительной деятельности.
Понятие регулярности в масонстве сравнительно молодое, оно возникло начале XX в, как результат распространения масонства в мире. Впервые принципы регулярности (Basic Principles)(англ.) (см. также здесь) были опубликованы Объединенной Великой Ложей Англии (ОВЛА) в 1929 году, а позже подтверждены ею в 1938 в документе Aims and Relationships of the Craft(англ.). Другие Великие Ложи мира с незначительными вариациями приняли аналогичные принципы и стандарты регулярности. В настоящее время следование регулярности и ее признание позволяют при автономии национальных Великих Лож и взаимном уважении их суверенитета быть мировому регулярному масонству в интегрированном состоянии и создают условия для сохранения масонских традиций, свидетельствуют о приверженности базовым масонским ценностям.
Среди стандартов регулярности:
Учреждение Великой Ложи другой регулярной ВЛ или тремя ложами, работающими в юрисдикции регулярных ВЛ и суверенитет Великой Ложи.
Вера в Бога для каждого масона, как фундаментальное для масонства требование, и наличие в ложе Священной Книги (или нескольких), напр. Библия, Тора, Коран и другие в соответствии с верой присутствующих, принесение обязательств перед нею.
Исключение религиозных и политических вопросов из масонских собраний.
Допуск к членству только мужчин.
Приверженность древним заповедям (ландмаркам[6] масонства), традиционность организации.
С организациями, не признанными регулярными, но, тем не менее, считающими себя масонскими, отношения в регулярном масонстве исключаются, не допускается посещение регулярными масонами их собраний. Великие Ложи обычно публикуют в специальных изданиях списки масонских юрисдикций (Великих Лож, Великих Востоков), находящихся с ними в отношениях признания (см., например, UGLE Recognised Grand Lodges(англ.)).
Вопросами признания и отношений часто занимаются специальные комиссии (систематизирующие информацию и вырабатывающие экспертные заключения относительно соответствия той или иной Великой Ложи стандартам регулярности), в США, где действуют Великие Ложи в каждом штате, а в последнее время регулярными признаются и Великие Ложи Принса Холла (создававшиеся афроамериканцами), работает общая комиссия по признанию, собирающаяся ежегодно.
Во многих странах (в России в том числе) действует принцип относительно того, что внутри страны или территории может быть только одна регулярная Великая Ложа, однако исторически и в настоящее время в мире есть страны, где работает более одной ВЛ на одной территории при наличии между этими ВЛ договоренности о т. н. «делении территории» или взаимного признания.
Регулярное масонство в мире является наиболее сильным и многочисленным. В современной России оно представлено Великой Ложей России (ВЛР). Это единственная в России организация, относящаяся к регулярному масонству.
*Требования к кандидатам*
Основные требования к кандидатам вытекают из общих принципов движения. Кандидат подтверждает свою веру в Бога, Высшее Бытие. В «Книге Конституций», составленной в 1723 лондонским проповедником Джеймсом Андерсоном, масону предписывалось не быть «ни глупым атеистом, ни безрелигиозным вольнодумцем», поддерживать гражданские власти.[7] Кандидат должен быть зрелого возраста (в большинстве Великих Лож мира не менее 21 года), принять решение стать масоном по собственной воле, иметь хорошую репутацию, быть "свободным и добрых нравов".
Традиционное правило при вступление в Орден звучит как "чтобы быть масоном, спроси об этом масона", "2 be 1 ask 1", инициатива по поводу принятия в члены ложи должна исходить от кандидата. Кандидат может обратиться в Ложу по месту жительства. Для вступления в ложу нужны рекомендации ее действительных членов, так или иначе вступлению предшествует некоторый период знакомства с масонами, которые рекомендуют кандидата. В некоторых юрисдикциях требуется, чтобы кандидат просил о вступлении 3 раза, однако это становится все менее распространенным. В некоторых юрисдикциях информация о вступлении открыта для того, чтобы потенциальный кандидат знал, где найти дополнительную информацию.
Решение о его вступлении в ложу принимается закрытым голосованием. Члены, голосующие за вступление, используют белые камни (в ритуале чаще всего используются шарики); те, кто против — чёрные. Количество голосующих против, необходимое для того, чтобы отклонить заявку кандидата, устанавливается местной Великой Ложей, и в некоторых юрисдикциях равно 1 голосу.
*Членство в ложе и религиозные убеждения*
Религиозные убеждения кандидата являются предметом его совести. При вступлении кандидат приносит обязательство перед Священной Книгой той веры, которую он исповедует, и которая воплощает Откровение свыше его веры, это может быть Библия, Коран, Тора и др. Обычно кандидат принадлежит к одной из традиционных конфеcсий, соответственно, Христианству, Исламу, Иудаизму, и др. (в ложах, имеющих признание, как регулярные), однако в нерегулярных ложах континентального европейского масонства требования к вере кандидата осла***ются, допускается принятие кандидатом философии деизма или Бога - "Великого Архитектора Вселенной" как абстрактной идеи-символа, либо вообще отменяются, а в ложу могут войти атеисты и агностики.

----------


## BiZ111

как пишется "априори" и что это такое

----------


## Vanya

знаю что так и пишется - априори. а вот значение спёр из нета =) 
Априо́ри (лат. a priori — буквально «от предшествующего») — знание, полученное до опыта и независимо от него (знание априори, априорное знание). Этот философский термин получил важное значение в теории познания и логике благодаря Канту. Идея знания априори связана с представлением о внутреннем источнике активности мышления. Противоположностью априори является апостериори (лат. a posteriori — от последующего) — знание, полученное из опыта (опытное знание). В современной философии априори (как и апостериори) считается видом дескриптивного знания.

----------


## Akasey

что такое *УРИНА*, а то услышал, и не знаю что ето

----------


## Stych

Моча ( urina ) — жидкий продукт выделений человеческого организма, вырабатываемый почками и выводимый наружу через систему мочевыводящих путей.

----------


## Akasey

получается уринотерапия - это лечение мочёй?

----------


## BiZ111

д             а

----------


## Vanya

скажите товарисче, где бы скачать по гостю сериал или хотя бы отдельные серии "Эркюля Пуаро" А.Кристи? давно ищу, нет нигде

----------


## Banderlogen

> скажите товарисче, где бы скачать по гостю сериал или хотя бы отдельные серии "Эркюля Пуаро" А.Кристи? давно ищу, нет нигде


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

спс... жаль раздающих мало

----------


## BiZ111

Как называется сорт яблок, небольшого рззмера (средние), зелёные с красноватым, предельно сочные, очень плотненькие, хрусят сильно, когда кусаешь и кисленькие?

Покупали на нашем рынке на ярморке, а как попробовал обалдел....Самые вкусные, которые пробовал! А как узнать сорт теперь не знаю...Ярмарка уехала.

----------


## Akasey

Биз никак не узнаеш, ведь вкус через экран не передаш. Можно только гадать...

----------


## BiZ111

Дело в том, что я думаю, что это белорусские яблоки. А не забугорные из рекламы Блендамеда 

Ну, мало ли, спец по яблокам тут есть, может даст пару тройку сортов - я все куплю по яблоку и попробую 


Ой...а это вариант!

----------


## Stych

"Память Сикоры" называется, зимний вариант лучшего сорта в Беларуси.

----------


## BiZ111

Кто пользуется КАЗИНО на форуме?  Выигрываете что-нибудь?

----------


## Akasey

Иногда, но редко. В основном мелочи

----------


## BiZ111

Нужен точный текст песни (выкладываю отрывок)

Американцы не хотят помогать. Наши всегда откликнутся на зов 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Песня из фильма Unrivaled (2010)

----------


## Stych

*BiZ111*, Я думаю без шансов, нарезка куплетов десятка песен склееная в мп3, неизвестным автором, это сложно, даже практически невозмжожно.

----------


## BiZ111

ой...я не ту ссылку дал!!! Ну блин балбес. Проверьте, пожалуйста, ещё раз!

----------


## AKON

Ушная сера, из чего состоит чем вырабатывается и для чего служит?

----------


## Stych

*Ушна́я се́ра (лат. cerumen)* — жёлто-коричневая ваксообразная секреция, вырабатываемая серными железами слухового прохода в ушах людей и других млекопитающих. Ушная сера служит для очистки и смазки слуховых каналов, а также представляет собой защиту от бактерий, грибков и насекомых.

Избыток ушной серы может прижать барабанную перепонку и привести к частичной потере слуха, а так же шуму в ушах, головокружению, рвоте и судорогам.

В наружном ухе около 2000 серных желез, которые выделяют 12-20 мг ушной серы в месяц. Сера состоит из белков, жиров, свободных жирных кислот, минеральных солей. Часть белков являются иммуноглобулинами, определяющими защитную функцию. pH ушной серы равен 4-5, что противодействует развитию бактериальной и грибковой флоры. Кроме того, в состав серы входят отмершие клетки, кожное сало, пыль и другие включения. Физиологические функции ушной серы включают в себя увлажнение и защиту кожи наружного слухового прохода. Ушная сера вместе с аккумулированными на ней загрязнениями естественным образом выводится из слухового прохода наружу при жевательных движениях, однако у значительного числа людей есть естественная склонность к гиперсекреции серы, а также особая (чаще просто узкая) форма ушного прохода, которая не способствует эффективному удалению выделяющейся серы. Но основная причина гиперсекреции — раздражение кожи слухового прохода. Гиперсекреция наиболее часто возникает у людей, которые пользуются всевозможными слуховыми приборами, а также ватными палочками. В результате хронического раздражения слухового прохода сера скапливается и забивает слуховой проход.

Самое популярное у населения удаление излишков серы — использование ватных палочек, но эффект будет совершенно противоположным[1]. Это связано с нарушением естественного механизма самоочищения при воздействии ватной палочкой. Палочка в любом случае будет способствовать смещению серы к барабанной перепонке. Следовательно, применение ватных палочек в профилактических целях лишь увеличивает риск образования пробки, как за счет раздражения кожи слухового прохода, так и за счет «утрамбовывания» уже образовавшейся серы.

----------


## Asteriks

Почему мужчины при письме практически везде в заголовках тем ставят точки? На форумах, блогах, в личных сообщениях. А женщины не ставят.

----------


## Vanya

не правда. )))

----------


## Asteriks

А вот и да!

----------


## Vanya

не знаю я наоборот точки ставить не люблю в заголовках  хотя раньше была такая привычка

----------

